# Extraire URL d'un mail avec Automator



## fournaise (18 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous ,

Dans Automator, je ne parviens pas à extraire une URL depuis un Email.

Le but est de télécharger automatiquement des document (PDF) à partir d'URL reçu par mail. 

1 J'ai réussi à créer une application automator qui filtre les email désirés (depuis MAIL, via  compte gmail en IMAP)
2 j'ai trouvé les option automator "extraire adresse URL du Texte" et "Télécharger les URL"

Mais je n'arrive pas a faire le lien entre ces  deux série d'action. Quelle action utiliser pour extraire le texte du mail SVP?

Quelqu'un a t'il une solution?

Merci !
Arnaud


----------

